# The 302 Ford V8 is once again running



## gbritnell (Aug 21, 2009)

Gentlemen, after some major rebuilding of the distributor I think I have the ignition problems sorted out. The only part I used from the old distributor was the shaft and gear. I made a new body, points and now have a thermoplastic distributor cap. I remade the wires and several new spark plugs. I tinkered with 4 different carbs and am finally at the point where it's running at one speed nice and smooth so I'll work from this point to get the carburetion sorted out. It's good to have it running again. It had been so long that I forgot what it sounded like. I will keep everyone updated as I get it fine tuned.
gbritnell
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0HJjvyLj9E[/ame]


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 21, 2009)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

what more can be said

chuck


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet & great sound !!! :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 21, 2009)

That sounds nice, as ever, top class 8)

George, if I may ask, how did you "achieve" the distributor cap, ........... I'm just being nosey of course 

CC ............. aka .............. Dave


----------



## Mo deller (Aug 21, 2009)

Ooooohhh that's sweet that is. :bow:


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 21, 2009)

Gentlemen, thank you so much for your comments. Dave, the distributor cap is one made many years ago by Bruce Satra out of Vernal, Nevada. His name is synonomous with the remake of the 5 cylinder Morton radial engine. When I first heard of him through another modeler I was told he made thermoplastic distributor caps in various configurations, 4,6,8 and 9 cylinder. I ordered a 4 and an 8 at that time. They have been sitting in my spares box for many years so when I redid the distributor I machined it to fit the new cap which was a little larger in diameter than what I had first made. This gave me more room inside for the points. I believe the caps are still available but are now sold through SS machine out of Ohio.
http://www.cncengines.com/index.html
gbritnell


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 21, 2009)

*STUNNING!* gbritnell :bow:
When I first saw this engine, I was extremely impressed - seeing and hearing it running is , well, _stunning_.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Noitoen (Aug 21, 2009)

I know that building a carburettor yourself is a different challenge but you could try and use a chainsaw engine's.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful engine George! :bow:

When I was a teenager I owned a Ford Fairmont that had that 302 
engine in it. Your model starts a whole lot easier than my old Ford
ever did. 

Thanks for the memories!  ;D

Rick


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 21, 2009)

George,
Man OH Man....Man OH Man....Man OH Man....Man OH Man.... :bow: :bow: :bow:
Tony


----------



## putputman (Aug 21, 2009)

George, I have always been extremely impressed with your work and have followed all (all that I can find) of your builds. This looked like a full size engine until you stuck your hand in there. 
It looks like your wedding ring will just about fit over that filter. Please don't tell me that is a working filter. :-\  ???


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 21, 2009)

George, thanks for the info on the distributor cap, I was intrigued as to how it was created, I've followed a lot of your build etc and see how you have masterfully brought all the other bits to life, spark plugs included :bow: ......... thank you for putting the last piece of the puzzle in place 

Dave


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a beautiful engine, George! It's hard to imagine all the work involved.
Sounds great!


----------



## Maryak (Aug 21, 2009)

George,

Another masterpiece. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 21, 2009)

Arv, the filter works only in the sense that the oil is circulated just like the full sized engine and goes through the filter. I made the filter in two pieces, the top part with the threads and the lower canister part. They were then soldered together. I debated about putting one layer of filtering material in there but I was more concerned with it possibly breaking down over time and getting pumped through the engine. As it is I only run it for short periods and then change the oil. 
gbritnell


----------



## BMyers (Aug 21, 2009)

my former boss put it best
"spurt" !!!
sweet sound


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 21, 2009)

George,
I'm just thinking (dangerous thing). Most model airplane engines, gas that is, use a Walbro carb. Diagram pump 2 needles (high and low) and butterfly. Again just thinking it might be better than a "glow" carb for you. The Walbro are found on weed whacker and similar type equip. and come in all diff CFM's. And they look more like a real carb. "Just a thought"

Tony


----------



## chuck foster (Aug 21, 2009)

for a carb, what about building one of jerry howells.
he sells plans for a carb that can run one of lee hogsons 9 cylinder radial engines.

just a thought

chuck


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 21, 2009)

Geroge,
look at this site

http://69.16.165.8/category.aspx?id=36

Tony


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. I have only seen a couple of engines with these types of carbs on them. They worked but needed an auxiliary pump to move the diaphragms in them. With a multi cylinder four stroke there's not much of a change in crankcase pressure to operate the pump in them. Without that the fuel won't flow through them. I have built one of Jerry Howell's carbs but haven't had a chance to try it on this engine yet.
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 21, 2009)

George.
Should have known better,
Good luck Buddy, OS is'nt the asker throught :bow:
Tony


----------



## slick95 (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Simply Amazing....

Thanks for the video.

Jeff


----------

